# Hoslotcarracing.com?



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone ever purchased from this guy? I placed an order 5 days ago for some track and have not heard a peep from him? I called his number and got a message that he cannot receive voice mails. I called an alternate number nothing. I sent e-mails to 2 different addresses...........nothing. Is this guy just slow in filling orders, or am I getting ripped off?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Greg is struggling at the moment, I think it was covered here or maybe over at SCI. In the main, people rate him, so give it a bit longer.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

This issue was recently discussed very thoroughly, including comments from the vendor himself, Gregory Braun, on the SlotCarIllustrated forum. Gregory said he was sick over the Christmas holiday season -- the worst time possible for him to fall behind on orders. He's had some frustrated customers. It sounds like he is trying to get caught up.

From my own experience with him, you are certainly not getting "ripped off" and will eventually get your order filled and the quality will be at or above expectations. The guy's web site is a cornerstone of the hobby and I think we need to give him time to get back up to speed.


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

"From my own experience with him, you are certainly not getting "ripped off" and will eventually get your order filled and the quality will be at or above expectations. The guy's web site is a cornerstone of the hobby and I think we need to give him time to get back up to speed."

Greg has been more than fair with me. We all gots problems now and again. He did get behind on an order of mine over the Holidays but did get it out ASAP after I called him. That hick-up has been the only thing EVER in the many thousands of $$ I've spent with him.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've done Biz with Greg too... no problems


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks. Didnt know he was ill. Dont go on the other site you mentioned much either. Ill give him time. Thanks again.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Ive bought from him and the transaction was very smooth. I even talked to him on the phone and he was extremely helpful with some questions I had.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*gregg*

i have spent much $ with mr braun and he always delivered the goods! sometimes it took a while but he always sent emails of the transactions. so hang in there and your stuff will come, it just might take a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I to have dealt with Greg and never had a problem. I'm sure you order will be filled.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I've spent a good bit with Greg also.....wouldn't think twice about doing it again.


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

I have made 4 purchases in the last 6 weeks through Greg (two of them were VERY significant)and he has always met my expectations for service. In fact, I ordered more from him last night.

He is a top notch vendor IMHO.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks
Dan


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I purchased 4 parma colntrollers from Greg, his service and devotion to the hobby is incredible. Please be patient, I am sure you are safe dealing with him.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

9 days and still nothing.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

2 weeks today and still nothing. You guys sure this seller is legit? 2 weeks is a long time to wait for a few pieces of track dont you think?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> You guys sure this seller is legit?


Absolutely. 

Gregory has encountered a "perfect storm" of unanticipated events that have left him with a big backlog of orders and demands on his time. It will take him a while to attend to everything.

You have to realize that many of these online vendors are one person operations. They aren't even what you would classify as a Mom & Pop store. Many of them are doing these hobby related things on the side and still have a 9-to-5 commitment with their primary employer. The Internet can create a virtual storefront that makes anyone look like a mini-me version of Wal-Mart, but there may not be many folks scurrying around behind the scenes making things happen. If the one dude operation suffers a problem with its one dude, things can and will back up pretty quickly. That's just part of the risk that you encounter when buying anything online, whether through a one dude operation, mom & pop, or big MegaLOMart.com. If you can't physically lay your hands on it, you are at risk that any one of the myriad of things that must happen behind the scenes might not happen and you re empty handed for longer than you anticipated. I've ordered books from Amazon and had them delayed for months due to publisher and distributor issues, then I walk into a book store and see the book I ordered 7 months ago sitting there on the shelf. What? Just so happens that the distributor that Amazon was dealing with had an issue that the bookstore didn't encounter so the book store was able to stock their inventory, and I got my book. Had this been a time critical scenario I would not have been so willing to wait and would have looked for other sources. Lesson learned, if you have a hard, time critical delivery requirement make sure you get some sort of assurances from the supplier ahead of time. Otherwise, on rare occasions you may experience a lengthy delay that you were not expecting.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Jerzferno said:


> 2 weeks today and still nothing. You guys sure this seller is legit? . . .


Not to link away from HT, but Greg himself addressed a similar concern recently HERE.

I may see him today at the Milwaukee Slot Car Show. If so, I'll mention this thread to him.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks, just want my stuff.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I did not see him at the show.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

So what would you guys do? You have a pretty heafty order in and have seen NOTHING for 2 weeks? Would you wait more or cancel?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I know it is hard to do but I would wait. You're not dealing with some unlnown ebay seller, you're dealing with a guy that is known and respected by many of the members. Look at his site, this has been up for years and has helped many dudes get back into the hobby. Give Greg time to get through what ever is slowing him done and he'll get the order to you.

You asked the question so this is my humble answer.

Russ


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

I got e-mail confirmation and a tracking number. My stuff shipped yesterday.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I did not see him at the show.


Maybe he was at church...

Oh for Saturday night slot car shows!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Jerzferno said:


> I got e-mail confirmation and a tracking number. My stuff shipped yesterday.


thats great news! enjoy it!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Also ordered from Lucky Bobs. Shipped same day. What will arrive first? LOL I can build my track now.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

It's here it's here it's here.............my order is here! Thanks for pulling the reigns in on me. I was moments away from cancelling.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't you just love a happy ending? :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## William Sidas (Feb 28, 2020)

Jerzferno said:


> Anyone ever purchased from this guy? I placed an order 5 days ago for some track and have not heard a peep from him? I called his number and got a message that he cannot receive voice mails. I called an alternate number nothing. I sent e-mails to 2 different addresses...........nothing. Is this guy just slow in filling orders, or am I getting ripped off?





TEAM D.V.S. said:


> *gregg*
> 
> i have spent much $ with mr braun and he always delivered the goods! sometimes it took a while but he always sent emails of the transactions. so hang in there and your stuff will come, it just might take a while. ?


Hello I ordered a ho track intersection from him almost a month ago . No reply to my email and he doesn't answer the phone .He received myone you paypal what should I do ? Just wait ?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That's what @jerzferon did.....


----------



## William Sidas (Feb 28, 2020)

Ok thanks will wait hope he's not mad at my 2 emails, but he should answer his phone and emails I assume he is a older guy.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Not sure about his age or current health but the holidays slowed him up before. You did notice that that was 11 years back though. ?


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

I too have had an order in for a couple of weeks and no reply to emails or phone calls. Was wondering if he has some health problems as purchased a month ago and it was good. Have to wait and see.


----------



## William Sidas (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello I guess he may have got behind on Christmas orders and is possibly sick ,not even answering his door. So I guess we have to wait till he recovers and gets caught up .


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

It was just announced on another slot BB that Greg Braun passed away over a month ago. Thrre are more details here: Sad News - Greg Braun - please read!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that unfortunate turn of events, but thanks for the update.

Does not sound like a family member will be able to take up the current open orders. Perhaps refund requests or payment cancellations are the best course of action for those of you with pending orders.


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

That is very sad. I ordered from him on Jan 20 and got the product and it was nice so I placed my second order on Feb 13 and it wasn't shipped. I had bookmarked his site and was on it 3 or 4 times a week. Had a good bit of info on wiring and building tracks and how many of each piece you needed for the different layout. Just wished I had dealt with him 10 years ago. R.I.P. Greg


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

I presume the hoslotcarracing site is gone ? I couldn't log onto it. Was a lot of good info on there.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

It is archived on the the Wayback Machine.




__





Wayback Machine






web.archive.org


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Sometimes Waybach Machine will hang up, in that case go to the top of the page and move back in the timeline. While the original site was still active I did captures of most of the content and pasted that into a Word document, after a lot of editing I converted the Word document into a PDF. I could have put the PDF on my Google Drive site, but the original material is copyrighted. I have not been able to get permission to make the PDF available on the net, but I can e-mail a copy to anyone that is interested.


----------

